# ich kann es kaum glauben



## Lotti (9. Sep. 2013)

gestern kam ich mit Leuten ins gespräch,die auch bei mir im Dorf wohnen. Sie erzählten mir von den Teich den sie haben,und den zwei Kois darin. Die hatten sie vor zwei Jahren geschenkt bekommen.Die Frau erzählte,das sie regelmäßig den Teich und die Steine mit Bürste und Clor sauber macht,aber das wasser immer noch grün ist.Ich war erschrocken,und fragte genauer nach,ob sie keinen Filter oder soetwas haben. Der Mann winkte nur ab--ne ne sowas brauchen wir nicht und die Fische auch nicht.(Zitat) Die Vicher kriegen ab und zu etwas rein geworfen und das wars .Ich habe gefragt ob ich die Fische haben dürfte--ich durfte!
 Zwei Stunden später stand ich mit Kescher am Teich. Was kein Teich war. Die armen Fische 2 Kois und ca.30 Goldis lebten auf 600 L.Wasser. Ich habe den "Teich" mit einen Eimer leer gemacht.Man kann sich nicht vorstellen in was für ein Drecksloch diese Tiere zwei Jahre leben mußten. So nun habe ich 2 Kois mehr und auch die Goldies hab ich mit genommen.  Seit Wochen versuche ich meine kleinen schwarzen heraus zu fangen ,und nun das.........
Auf jeden fall geht es allen nun gut--sie haben platz und es gibt was zu Kauen.
Ich frage mich immer wieder ,was gibt es für Menschen---frei nach dem Motto-Hauptsache haben.
Mußte mal gesagt werden
Gruß Lotti


----------



## Icke12 (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: ich kann es kaum glauben*

Hallo Lotti, cooler Name... Wie meine Tochter 

Die Unwissenheit der Menschen ist erschreckend und das in allen Bereichen des täglichen Leben.

Sie wissen nicht, was Koi brauchen...
Sie wissen nicht, das in unserer Straße rechts vor links gilt, ich könnte es alle 2 Tage krachen lassen.
Sie wissen nicht wie gefährlich Aspartan ist und lassen sich vergiften.
Sie wissen nicht das Glutamat auch als Hefeextrak ausgewiesen wird.
Sie wissen nicht, wer Monsanto ist und GMO uns vergiften kann..
Sie wissen nicht, das Deutschland nicht souverän ist und kein Friedensvertrag unterzeichnet wurde 45
Usw.
Ich rege mich da nicht mehr auf und versuche es für uns selbst so gut wie möglich umzusetzen....

Ich feue mich, das Du die Beiden retten konntest....
Sorry für OT.
LG icke


----------



## Christine (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: ich kann es kaum glauben*

Hallo Lotti,

für die Aktion kriegst Du den  der Woche!


----------



## Tanny (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: ich kann es kaum glauben*

wie gut, daß Du die armen Tiere retten konntest!
 hoffentlich schaffen die sich keine neuen Fische an....oder hast Du das Loch gleich zugeschüttet?

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Lotti (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: ich kann es kaum glauben*

Hi,
gerade war das Ehepaar bei mir-wolten sehen ob es ihren Fischen auch gut geht.Und gleichzeitig mitteilen,wieviel eigendlich so ein Koi wert ist. Mit anderen Worten ,sie wolten von mir 60 Euro pro Koi.
Ansonsten wollen sie die Fische wieder haben.
Was würdet Ihr tun ?
Allso,ich hab gesagt,sie müßten doch froh sein,das die Fische es nun gut haben.Und das jeder Veterenär ihnen sofort die Fische weg genommen hätte. Auserdem ist es fast unmöglich die Tiere aus den großen Teich zu bekommen. 
:evil
gruß Lotti


----------



## silvercircle (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: ich kann es kaum glauben*

Hallo,

Da sieht man mal wieder wie viele Menschen denken, es könnte ja sein das da noch ein paar Euro zu holen wären. Ich finde solche Menschen einfach zum k....... Aber mal zu deiner Frage, eine Schenkung ist rechtsverbindlich und kann nicht zurückgefordert werden. Wenn es sich aber um Nachbarn oder Leute handelt die dir wichtig sind, hast du evtl. eine moralische Zwickmühle. Drohungen mit Tierschutzgesetz würde ich nicht machen, da kommst du selber schnell in die Sackgasse. Zeugen denke ich benötigst du hierfür nicht da du ja die Fischlein in deren Beisein geholt hast und somit deren Einverständnis gegeben war. Somit bist du auf der sicheren Seite.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Michael H (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: ich kann es kaum glauben*

Dann gib die Koi wieder zurück , was willste 120 Euro bezahlen was du nicht willst / brauchst . Kannst ja nicht jeden retten .
Vorallem :shockhast du die gleich in deinen Teich getan...?

Wie siehts aus mit Quarantäne...? Die hät ich nie sofort zu meinen Fische getan die Zwei.


----------



## troll20 (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: ich kann es kaum glauben*



Lotti schrieb:


> Was würdet Ihr tun ?



Ich hätte ihnen zwei Badehose in die Hand gedrückt und gesagt, versucht euer Glück.

Sowas depertes, erst quälen sie die Tiere, dann verschenken sie diese in gute Hände und zum Schluß erzählen sie Märchen von 60 teuronen 
Schick sie zum nächstem Zooladen da gibst die zwei derzeit für 5 €.
Was die Qurantäne angeht, tja nu sind sie halt drin, ich drück dir die Daumen.

LG René


----------



## Moonlight (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: ich kann es kaum glauben*

Hey lotti,

Ne schenkung kann man nur, aus rechtl. Sicht, wegen groben undanks rückgängig machen.
Diesbezüglich bist du auf der sicheren seite.
Trotz allem,wenn die auf kohle bestehen (wie groß sind die koi? Und vor allem,wo sind die bilder?) würde ich ihnen nen fuffi in die hand drücken,mit der bemerkung: jetzt brauchen sie nichts mehr reinkippen und ich verzichte aufs veterinäramt.

Davon abgesehen, hätte sich das veterinäramt nen feuchten kehrricht drum geschert. Die sind ja schon bei der hunde-/katzenhaltung überfordert.
Wegen fischen machen die sich nicht in die spur 

Mandy


----------



## Lotti (10. Sep. 2013)

*AW: ich kann es kaum glauben*

Danke für eure Antworten und Tips.Ich werde nun einfach abwarten ,ob ich von dennen noch etwas hörre und ob die nochmal vorbei schauen.
Mir blieb keine andere Möglichkeit,die Fische sofort bei mir in den Teich zu setzen.Ich hätte nix anderes gehabt.Mir war schon klar,das ich mir Krankheitn oder sowas in meinen Teich holle. Aber diese Fische haben soviel Clor und Co gesehen---da ist alles abgestorben was Krankheiten angeht.
Ich hoffe ,wir haben nun unsere ruhe und alles ist bald vergessen.
Danke nochmal Gruß
Lotti


----------

